

Ask HN: Good (computer) networking books? - meastham

Hacker News,<p>I have a fairly decent ad hoc knowledge of various network protocols which I would really like to coalesce into a thorough understanding of the common implementations of at least layer 4 and down in the OSI model. Is there a concise, thorough, and clear book (or group of books) that I could read to help me attain this goal? I'd consider something with the writing style of K&#38;R to be ideal.
======
rmk
Computer Networking, A systems approach.

A great book. Highly recommended.

[http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Networks-Third-Approach-
Netwo...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Networks-Third-Approach-
Networking/dp/155860832X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267039031&sr=8-2)

Of course, one of the classics is this one:

Internetworking with TCP/IP vol. 1.

[http://www.amazon.com/Internetworking-TCP-
Vol-1-Principles-A...](http://www.amazon.com/Internetworking-TCP-
Vol-1-Principles-Architecture/dp/0130183806/ref=pd_sim_b_60)

Edit: If you are considering Linux, then the implementation is discussed here.
I would _not_ suggest this, unless you are actually hacking. In that case,
this is okay:

[http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Network-Internals-
Christ...](http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Network-Internals-Christian-
Benvenuti/dp/0596002556/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267039175&sr=1-2)

------
runjake
\- Network Warrior from OReilly \- The TCP/IP books, especially Vol 1, from WR
Stevens \- Routing TCP/IP Volume 1 from Cisco Press \- TCP/IP Network
Administration from Oreilly still has a little relevance.

